# TODAY ON RO!



## timetowaste (Jun 13, 2008)

[align=center]*Today* *on* *RO!

*A great big thank you to our Admin, Mods, and RO Donors for making our forum a better place to "live" and learn from!

In the mix of all this insanity, please don't forget to wish a Happy Birthday to con-man, aliceinbunnylandrabbitry, and amanda856!

Also, a special BUNNY Happy Birthday straight out to Mambo101's DANTE! Happy 3rd birthday, binky one for us big boy!

Please don't forget to stop by our Intro section and say a big friendly WELCOME to all our new members, who are entering at the perfect time (just as our beautiful new forum is pieced into place!).

There is not much to report today because the forum has been down for awhile, and it's been off and on for others. SO MUCH CHAOS. 

Thank you all for being so patient, and once again, a huge round of applause to our RO folks who keep this place running for the little people like me!

HAPPY LEARNING THE NEW FORUM!!!!!! 
[align=left]
Submitted with undying love for RO, Nemo, and Simply Orange orange juice...

Tracy 
[/align][align=left]
[/align][/align]


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it just me or does the forum still look the same?..... Or am I meant to do or download something???


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 13, 2008)

Perhaps the swap did not happen in your time zone yet?? I would just wait it out a couple of days and see if it looks different to you then. I believe they are doing this in a funky way I don't quite understand, but it's probably the easiest way to do it!

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

:happyrabbit:Thank you!!! I was going to do the thread, but since we were down, I didn't.


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 13, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> :happyrabbit:Thank you!!! I was going to do the thread, but since we were down, I didn't.



i figured!! i got yo' back, sista!

hahahahahahahahahahaaaaa.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

*Have you changed your preferences to a different "theme" or not?*

*Things aren't done yet either.... and on the main page we now have the sidebars.... *

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Is it just me or does the forum still look the same?..... Or am I meant to do or download something???


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 13, 2008)

Yay i've changed my preferences and its all new and cool lookingThanks everyone who helped change the forum to this new beauty! Thank You all


----------



## Michaela (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! I really love the new look! :yahoo:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 13, 2008)

I just changed my preferences and wow - the new look is so weird! It's really nice but honestly its a bit too confusing to look at for me.:bagheadI may go back to the old one so I don't end up posting in the wrong section.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 13, 2008)

Tracy, you did one heckuva job on this thread. Thanks for doing such a fab job and we're so happy to see you back!

And, again, thanks to all who worked so hard and donated so much time to making RO an even more special place than it was before!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 13, 2008)

There really isn't much of a change. Just a few things. 

I thought it was going to look way differnt.

Is there still more to do?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

You can change your theme if you go to your preferences. Have you looked at the "front page?"

Yes, they are still working on it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the new buttons, we can now PM people without going to their profile/clicking their name. 

But, the forum still looks a little the same to me....

Emily


ETA: I changed my preferences' theme now, and it looks AWESOME!


----------



## Becca (Jun 13, 2008)

What theme should I put it on?
bunnies
default
or
ro
?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 14, 2008)

As much as I love the new buttons and stuff I have to use the old one. The new ones colors are bothering my eyes.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 14, 2008)

Could you be more specific as to what colors are bothering you? Would you like a theme with darker colors?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 14, 2008)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> Could you be more specific as to what colors are bothering you? Would you like a theme with darker colors?



Dark colors would be awesome. Most forums that I use I set to dark. One is black and gray. Another Black and purple. Another a dark blue.



What bothers me is the over all color. I guess for short spans its ok but when I am there to long my eyes start to hurt.


----------

